# Unhealthy looking froglet



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Anyone ever seen this? I feel like I had one recently that colored up pretty fast before the front legs popped. This one is still really translucent. A similar age one next to it for comparison.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Normal, but he is a little bit colourless. Looks like Chauzta or Intermedius. Bottom one is about a 5-6 days behind development wise. It may colour up during the first 2-3 months on land.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

If there is no transition in appearance w accompanying weakness in mobility. Separate.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ok. They are yumbatos imitators.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Curious for progression pictures on that one.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Hows he look today?

Its always good to pay close attention to individual irregularity in communal larvae situ. Even if its only 2 guys. 

If someone dies and it not removed immediately the water becomes toxic very quickly and kills the other guy/s like dominos.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

He looks good today. There are two others still in the shallow pool area. One absorbed its tail and climbed into the land area of the grow out. Ill keep an eye on it.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Generally speaking, you may find you have more success raising Ranitomeya tadpoles individually. They can be cannibalistic and competitive with each other.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

I do in fact raise them in individual cups. When they pop front legs, I move them into this container which allows them to crawl out whenever ready and there is a land area seeded with springtails. I let them stay in there for a week or so then move them to a larger 10 gallon grow out and start supplying stunted melos in addition to the thousands of springtails in that tank.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here is an example of a nicely started frog in the larger grow out. Same process as the others.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

I have not raised dart tads or earlier staged metamorphs. But i have recieved tailed froglets but they were already angled out in features and had their colors.

I have learned here that many little anomalies often rapidly correct themselves. 

I certainly have no critique, just some scar tissue from communal axolotl rearing. 

That froglet looks like a hubble photo. 
Jeez.


----------



## justinc468 (Jun 27, 2020)

Update, unfortunately the little bugger didn't make it. Found it this morning dead. The other 3 are doing great and in a larger grow out now. 
I had a feeling this little guy was not going to make it. Something seemed off the entire time he was developing.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Aw poor bubs. Sorry for the loss. 

It was good that you posted it and that your photos are well done. 

The foggy, slightly swollen appearance of the tad was important to capture.

What do you think about deleting albino and re-titling the thread to an observable? That way it might have better arm in search relevance.Froglet death has life in the body of herpetoculture.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

justinc468 said:


> Update, unfortunately the little bugger didn't make it. Found it this morning dead. The other 3 are doing great and in a larger grow out now.
> I had a feeling this little guy was not going to make it. Something seemed off the entire time he was developing.


Yea, sometimes you can just tell they aren't going to make it.


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

I'm sorry. 

Thank you for updating us -- knowing how these situations resolve is really the only way the rest of us can learn.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

No frog dies in vain because of photos like justinc468.

It cant be emphasized enough, really. Clear photos, clear histories. Observable data. I think there was a molecular mishap of things epithelial. 

Doesnt matter its the material that must be shared.

Honorable share and little one.


----------

